# PURE Speed ! ! !



## Kobe12

i believe my german shepherd Is the fastest GSD to ever run on this EARTH
I run track, my 40 is 4.47 secs which is pretty fast and kobe my GSD will easily catch me when im at full sprint. when i play foot ball with kobe, my friend and his GSD i will easily leave my friends gsd behind but kobe will sure enough catch up and pass me. i run every day and usually bring kobe with me. he has had no type of agillity training. but watch out for him this summer im going to enroll him in a class. Soon he will easily beat any other gsd by next summer in a agillity course and break records. I know he would beat any GSD in a sprint. nothing beats natural athleticism and raw speed. so all you agillity champs out their you better train hard because kobe is coming.


----------



## Jax08




----------



## codmaster

Kobe12 said:


> i believe my german shepherd Is the fastest GSD to ever run on this EARTH
> I run track, my 40 is 4.47 secs which is pretty fast and kobe my GSD will easily catch me when im at full sprint. when i play foot ball with kobe, my friend and his GSD i will easily leave my friends gsd behind but kobe will sure enough catch up and pass me. i run every day and usually bring kobe with me. he has had no type of agillity training. but watch out for him this summer im going to enroll him in a class. Soon he will easily beat any other gsd by next summer in a agillity course and break records. I know he would beat any GSD in a sprint. nothing beats natural athleticism and raw speed. so all you agillity champs out their you better train hard because kobe is coming.


 
It would be a VERY sad GSD that could not beat any person in a sprint!

OTOH, it would be a very sad Greyhound or Whippet who could not run circles around any GSD.

Dog fast is very much of a relative term.


----------



## wilbanks17

codmaster said:


> It would be a VERY sad GSD that could not beat any person in a sprint!
> 
> OTOH, it would be a very sad Greyhound or Whippet who could not run circles around any GSD.
> 
> Dog fast is very much of a relative term.


 
Good point!


----------



## Zeusismydog

I actually saw my dog Zeus out run a greyhound once. I was shocked to say the least (and the greyhound was a retired racer). Both dogs looked like they where going flat out and golly gee where they moving. I never timed them but it is cool to watch them run. 

LOL I know what you mean it seems like they are flying when they run.


----------



## bunchoberrys

Jax08 said:


> YouTube - Dog Agility is rocket science


Exactly. lol :thumbup:


----------



## JakodaCD OA

ahhh bring him up here, I'll put him up against my girlie in a race, cause I think my dog is faster than your dog


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs

JakodaCD OA said:


> ahhh bring him up here, I'll put him up against my girlie in a race, cause I think my dog is faster than your dog


Nova wants in on the race!


----------



## stolibaby

Stoli just got in a race with a husky at the dog park and I dont know about if he's the fastest or how fast he is but....

HOLY CRAP it is the prettiest thing to see him go!!!


----------



## Whiteshepherds

JakodaCD OA said:


> ahhh bring him up here, I'll put him up against my girlie in a race, cause I think my dog is faster than your dog


Oh so when's the race, I'll bring my camera. Of course the pictures probably won't come out too good because Annie will leave every other dog behind in her dust!


----------



## Coastie01

My money is on my Nero he can keep up with my Whippet.


----------



## warpwr

Kazar was the slowest German Shepherd ever, ha ha. He was 120 lbs and built like a brick ****house but not very fast. He would just run over other dogs like a linebacker.

But I've seen other GSDs at the dog park chasing a tennis ball and ignoring every other dog, obstacle or person out there and they are _smokin'_ fast ... a blur like in a Road Runner cartoon. Amazing to watch.

I haven't seen any dogs faster than them at the park, including the greyhounds who never run, not wanting to show off as the retired pro athletes that they are.


----------



## Kobe12

I run with my dog every day being the athelete that i am I promise you he will beat all of your GSD's on his worst day lol. theres no competition


----------



## JakodaCD OA

well I'm game, come on up to CT and we'll see


----------



## JanaeUlva

I think when I visit Mary and Minka's sister Akina in Georgia, we shall have to look up Kobe. Because I guarantee you that my little Minka is fast and has always been fast, even as a wee pup! Look out Kobe cuz i'm even pretty sure that I read where Czech line GSD have a genetic fastness gene!


----------



## Tara

my puppy is 10months old and i would put money on that she could beat a greyhound in a sprint no problem at all. when she runs she goes really really low to the ground and her tail points straight out, she is really fast.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

JanaeUlva,,you go girl Since your closer, you can take him up on his offer, show the 'boys' what those czech girls can do))


----------



## JanaeUlva

JakodaCD OA said:


> JanaeUlva,,you go girl Since your closer, you can take him up on his offer, show the 'boys' what those czech girls can do))


Heck yeah! Super sonic Czech girls!


----------



## Jax's Mom

My lab contraption could beat all your fast dogs! 

I just wish I could teach her a single command, she'd be really well built for agility.


----------



## Kobe12

KAZAR would probably beat ur lab. Kobe wud run circle around her lol
But since im bragging so much i should back it up.
Next time i go to the ball park im gonna attempt to time him runing from
Home to first base. Time ur dog and we will see who is fastest


----------



## Kobe12

JanaeUlva said:


> I think when I visit Mary and Minka's sister Akina in Georgia, we shall have to look up Kobe. Because I guarantee you that my little Minka is fast and has always been fast, even as a wee pup! Look out Kobe cuz i'm even pretty sure that I read where Czech line GSD have a genetic fastness gene!


well i live like 15 mins outside of downtown atlanta if you want to get embarassed and shun the czech line come and witness pure speed. Kobe is like the derrick rose of gsds ( derrick rose is the fastest pg in the lg if u dont follow basketball)


----------



## Lucy Dog

Kobe12 said:


> well i live like 15 mins outside of downtown atlanta if you want to get embarassed and shun the czech line come and witness pure speed. Kobe is like the derrick rose of gsds ( derrick rose is the fastest pg in the lg if u dont follow basketball)


Nate Robinson is probably the fastest, but that's if you want to consider him a PG. Rondo and Chris Paul are up there too. Rose might be the best out of all of them though.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

I'd get my Czech Boy in this.... You'll all would drop your JAWS, because MY BOY, yea thats right, MY BOY, would be the ONE in the middle only running because the rest are running too, he'd see a butterfly and TAKE off the other direction chasing it. Thats right, my dog is THAT fast! He'd take solid 8th or 9th place, depending on a 10 dog race. LMBO!!!


----------



## Kobe12

I just talked to my breeder and to my suprise kobe is from german and CZECH lines. That wud explain his amazing speed. Haha that just increased my ego


----------



## Whiteshepherds

WarrantsWifey said:


> he'd see a butterfly and TAKE off the other direction chasing it.


LOL, Annie would do the same thing. She can spend an hour chasing things in the backyard no one can see. 

Okay so I'm pulling Annie from this challenge and replacing her with Harley, he doesn't do butterflies or bugs.


----------



## wildo

This thread reminded me of a youtube video I saw once:





...Which I thought was pretty dang fast. Then I saw this (75kph == 46mph):





There are definitely some very fast GSDs out there- impressively fast. But yeah, the greyhounds are so mindblowingly fast!


----------



## Jax's Mom

Kobe12 said:


> KAZAR would probably beat ur lab. Kobe wud run circle around her lol
> But since im bragging so much i should back it up.
> Next time i go to the ball park im gonna attempt to time him runing from
> Home to first base. Time ur dog and we will see who is fastest


Nah... She's barely over 40lbs, more like a little lab head on a whippet body (which is why we call her the lab contraption)... Anything that even remotely resembles a GSD would be at a sad disadvantage... Since she doesn't follow any sort of instruction other than 'sit' it would be very difficult to time her. I'll try to get a video of the little blonde blur one day though


----------



## JanaeUlva

Kobe12 said:


> I just talked to my breeder and to my suprise kobe is from german and CZECH lines. That wud explain his amazing speed. Haha that just increased my ego


Well then fast but only posseses half the fast Czech gene . . . too bad 



Kobe12 said:


> well i live like 15 mins outside of downtown atlanta if you want to get embarassed and shun the czech line come and witness pure speed. Kobe is like the derrick rose of gsds ( derrick rose is the fastest pg in the lg if u dont follow basketball)


Minka is like a SGG, and if you don't follow the fastest animals on earth that would be a saluki-greyhound-gazelle all rolled into one! Pure SSA - Stamina, speed and agility! I'll run her thru a chronograph and let ya know what speeds Kobe has to train for!


----------



## Kobe12

Yea sure the greyhound is faster butof they raced in real life Kobe would intimidate the grey hound she'd be to scared to pass Kobe. Just the sight of Kobe could make weaker breed and fads pee them sepf and drop it to submission.


----------



## Kobe12

I use my phone so if I use a word it doesn't recognize it changes it such , as gsd to fads


----------



## codmaster

Kobe12 said:


> Yea sure the greyhound is faster butof they raced in real life Kobe would intimidate the grey hound she'd be to scared to pass Kobe. Just the sight of Kobe could make weaker breed and fads pee them sepf and drop it to submission.


Heh! Heh! But how about if Kobe was to race a big pit bull?


----------



## krystyne73

JanaeUlva said:


> Heck yeah! Super sonic Czech girls!


Yeah Sasha is Czech too and She is frightening fast. She catches birds mid air..and when she is running you can't even see her feet hit the ground lol
We are on the waiting list for private agility training here.


----------



## JanaeUlva

krystyne73 said:


> Yeah Sasha is Czech too and She is frightening fast. She catches birds mid air..and when she is running you can't even see her feet hit the ground lol
> We are on the waiting list for private agility training here.


"frightening fast" yes that is it! What a great expression of truly speedy speed!


----------



## Kobe12

Birds.... thts for amatures Kobe catches umm moose he caught small game as a pup. He runs with the wolves lol


----------



## Rodeo.

codmaster said:


> Heh! Heh! But how about if Kobe was to race a big pit bull?



Haha! I'll donate my pibble to the race... that girl is quick. No stamina, but fast.


----------



## Kobe12

/



 I don't know why the video is sideways just tilt ur head a little


----------

